# Boston Hapkido & Hal Whalen? What Happened



## Stanley Neptune (Jul 13, 2006)

Recently I met Master Hal Whalen in the school where he was teaching Hapkido in East Boston. What a great guy!! Hal was conducting classes at White Tiger Dojang in Eastie. I believe he was renting space. When I went back to participate in his class the school was closed.

Say it aint so!!!

Hal are you out there and if you are still teaching where did you go? 

Stanley Neptune


----------



## H Whalen (Jul 17, 2006)

He is still alive and doing fine the last time I checked.

It has been a While since I have posted or even visted the Site, To those That Know me  I'm Back ,To those that Do not, I am Hal Whalen .

The Dojang In East Boston has Closed .  The Building was sold and we are looking for a " NEW  HOME" Both for Hapkido and TKD .

Stanley ,

The Dojang was owned by a friend of mine Whom is TKD that is why there were so many pictures and posters not Mine , His  I know you inquired on another Budo Page about the Gym , I was a guest in his Home not mine.

Hal


----------



## Paul B (Jul 17, 2006)

Great to see you on MT again Mst. Whalen.:asian:


----------



## matt.m (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome.  Good to meet you.  What style of hapkido?  Sin Moo, Kuk Sool, etc?


----------



## H Whalen (Jul 18, 2006)

Tough Question.

I was Hapkido "Before it was Cool "  I began my Martial Arts journey sometime around Dec  of 1967 ,  Iam not Sin moo or Kuk Sool 

Hapkido is and was my first love  Ask the Ex.wife ha ha ha .....  all kidding aside , I am form The Chundokwan  School of Hapkido and A member of the KHF in Korea .

As far as I know I am one of the First Non-Koreans to attend the KHA instructors course back in 1981 In Seoul Korea. And Have beeen back to Korea nine times ,to train and  train 

I have taught Hapkido for close to 28 years and I am the First Hapkido man in the Boston Area. Over the years I have taught several thousand Students ,Be it in my Dojang or Seminars 

I do not have all of the answers and I do not feel I am, the Protector of the Korean Way or Heritage ,I just teach and practice Hapkido plain and simple  other than a year I took off because of Surgery I have never had a Break 2-5 times a week for thirty years 

Hal


----------



## Stanley Neptune (Jul 18, 2006)

Hal,

If YOU build it they will come. Let us know where and when your next school will be please. I for one will be there to train.

Someone of your caliber should be teaching and we should be learning from you.

Stanley Neptune


----------



## H Whalen (Jul 18, 2006)

"I Built it they Came "  But I refused  to treat it as A Business No contracts and reasoable rates .I was a Mudoin with an attitude and when someone was out of Work or could not afford it , I did not charge ,the Dojang was Equipped with A two inch construction Styrofoam topped off with the Top Zebra Mats fo a four inch thick falling surface. it was "THE BALLS"  And everyone loved 

The IRS and I disagreed I lost $40 .000 in two years went to Korea twice ,Florida twice ,Mississippi Twice all on the Mudo academy tab ,Now i deal with IRS and An EX wife. Thank The Man, upstairs i have my Health ,and The union hall for keeping me working ( i had nothing to do with the tunnel collapse ) i just installed the lights 

We are looking and have not retired yet , i stretch and train on my own until we are on the mat again

Hal


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

If you want to stay in Eastie, try the Umana-Barnes school. They used to hold M.A. classes there.


----------



## Stanley Neptune (Jul 19, 2006)

I guess I will just have to do Judo or Aikido until Hal gets back.

Stanley Neptune


----------



## H Whalen (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm from the other side of the Bridge to you north shore People it is
the upper cape ( Quincy) I am looking for something on the South
Shore This where I am from and where I have taught For over Twenty
Years .

The East Boston thing was a Temporary Home for us when
we needed a mat to train on or a place to train We are still looking
and weighing the options , Not many Dojo,or Dojang want another art
being taught their school because of what I can assume as a fear of
loosing students ,

I do not teach for a living and do not need
the money, So I am trying to find someone or somewhere to train where
the it benefits all those involved.

Hal


----------



## Paul B (Jul 20, 2006)

I hope you find something soon that will suit your needs. It looks like you already have a lot of people ready to sign up!


----------



## H Whalen (Oct 17, 2006)

Stanley Neptune said:


> Recently I met Master Hal Whalen in the school where he was teaching Hapkido in East Boston. What a great guy!! Hal was conducting classes at White Tiger Dojang in Eastie. I believe he was renting space. When I went back to participate in his class the school was closed.
> 
> Say it aint so!!!
> 
> ...


 
I am not sure of your Schedule But I thougth you may find this of some interest.We did not just drift away we were regrouping 

They sold the Building Dojang In East Boston and since I am from the south shore as are All of my students ,This where we will end up .I hope maybe you will seek us out again ,If not I hope we all is well in your world plus with the tunnel  colapse's ,i am afraid to go north haha ,,,  "Oh" I worked on that tunnel at least my lights did not fall

We have done everything we can to keep the prices Down It is $140 for two months which is about 50% cheaper than any School I know of in the area, Also A drop in
mat fee was decided upon $15 per workout .so as to encourage people to train more than once a week 

We are all looking forward to getting back on the matand everyone seems very excited to once again be able to train. The official date is November 1 at 6:30-8:00 in the City of Quincy Central Middle schoool gym on Hancock st almost near the Quincy T station .Or within Walking distance.


It is nice starting out there are six 2ND Dans,three first Dans and several Red Belts which will make
starting off in a new location a lot easier.please feel free to drop in and Say "Hello" 


Or you can reach me at Hapkihw7@yahoo.com



Hapki
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hal whalen
__________________
HAPKI........

Hal Whalen


----------



## zDom (Oct 17, 2006)

Chundokwan without the G? or typo?

I am familiar with the Chung Do Kwan taekwondo (got my 2nd dan TKD thru GM Sell's U.S.C.D.K.A).


----------



## H Whalen (Oct 18, 2006)

zDom said:


> Chundokwan without the G? or typo?
> 
> I am familiar with the Chung Do Kwan taekwondo (got my 2nd dan TKD thru GM Sell's U.S.C.D.K.A).



Not a typo Chun do Kwan is one of the Oldest Kwans of the KHF ,Which is Hapkido It's Head Master Is Master Yu,Chun He  whom is also a personal friend Of Master Park ,Hae Man ,the head of your TKD group They both Reside in The Yeonsinae section  of Seoul


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 18, 2006)

Glad to hear that everything is going well up in Boston for you Hal.  I hope that the new location works well for you!  Keep us updated when you get the chance.


----------



## zDom (Oct 18, 2006)

H Whalen said:


> Not a typo Chun do Kwan is one of the Oldest Kwans of the KHF ,Which is Hapkido It's Head Master Is Master Yu,Chun He  whom is also a personal friend Of Master Park ,Hae Man ,the head of your TKD group They both Reside in The Yeonsinae section  of Seoul



Ahh. Thanks for clearing that up, Mr. Whalen.

Best o' luck with the new dojang!


----------



## ladytaekwondo (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Hal Whalen:

It is great to see you on martial talk.  Also have been away for awhile.  Hope you are well, take care, remember the early years in hapkido!!!

Joannie Wollmershauser


----------



## H Whalen (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello, Son Mon Nim,

It has been a long time, and we can say we were there ,in the early days ,I miss the days of those late nights with "Master Mike " talking and what the future would be be for Generations to come "If we only Knew" Hapkido while we were both supposed to be judging a tournament .

Those are some of my best memories 

Hal Whalen


----------

